# Lake seminole



## BowShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Headed down to lake seminole tomorrow maybe for the whole weekend depending what the waters looking like. It will be my first time going to this lake ever. Any suggestions as to where to check out?


----------



## coyotebgone (Jan 27, 2011)

where are you going to the lake?


----------



## BowShot (Jan 27, 2011)

We are staing at windgate near where the flint comes in


----------



## coyotebgone (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a lot of places.  Bring a map with ya. I love the islands and WMA. There are two big ones down there.  My email is coyotebgone at yahoo.  Hit me up and I can point you toward some stuff.


----------



## rockhunta (Jan 27, 2011)

....Out from Sealys point around indian mounds water looks good but its changing from day to day.I can let ya know about water condition before you come if ya want I live at lake.


----------



## rockhunta (Jan 27, 2011)

turn left outa wingates run and head south to get bowfish waters...


----------



## BowShot (Jan 28, 2011)

We went up a little passthrough straight across from the wingate through the wma and shot 2 bowfin 1 gar and a couple shad. We missed alotta small gar but never saw a single carp. If either of y'all would like to go out tomorrow I have an extra bow. PM me


----------



## hudalla (Jan 28, 2011)

There was a gorgy of small gar tonight.


----------



## rockhunta (Jan 28, 2011)

BowShot said:


> We went up a little passthrough straight across from the wingate through the wma and shot 2 bowfin 1 gar and a couple shad. We missed alotta small gar but never saw a single carp. If either of y'all would like to go out tomorrow I have an extra bow. PM me



If you want carp you need go in Cypress pond.....busy with a hog hunt tomorrow, but if you go through that lil run your talking about across from Wingates it will take you to the creek, when you come out of sl run follow channel markers all the way to the west side and it will dead end into 1-75 run. Hang a left and run down the creek its not far maybe 2 1/2 miles and there will be a marked run that cuts to the right and it will have a sign that says Big Jims oyster bar. Dont turn there but go on to the very next run after that on the right and go in there. It will take you out of the creek keep going that channel goes way back across a pond and narrows up into a little cut that goes through the woods. Keep on in there and you will come to an electric fish barrier gate, when you go through that gate you can follow that channel on into cypress pond or start looking right there. Lots of flats with real shallow water and the are carp in there so big that you probly wont even try and stick. Talapia used to be good down here but cold weather got most of them last year. Good luck!!!


----------



## mdhall (Jan 28, 2011)

Isn't there a sign in that area that says no bow fishing within the gates?


----------



## rockhunta (Jan 28, 2011)

mdhall said:


> Isn't there a sign in that area that says no bow fishing within the gates?



...no there is not a sign! However, u mite hear alot of the locals say some silly Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- like that because they tend to be shady around here. They put the gates up to try and keep the grass carp in, but there is no law against carp and it is public waters......


----------



## rockhunta (Jan 28, 2011)

rockhunta said:


> ...no there is not a sign! However, u mite hear alot of the locals say some silly Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- like that because they tend to be shady around here. They put the gates up to try and keep the grass carp in, but there is no law against carp and it is public waters......


I stand corrected, they have put up a sign for cypress pond...I guess the local waterfront owners/ county comm have theyre way again.


----------



## Son (Jan 29, 2011)

Everything between the fish barriers is "NO Bowhunting".

Hate those barriers, every since they've been in place our bream and shellcracker fishing has been almost nil. Where I used to find bream and shellcracker beds, have not been there for about 7 years now.


----------

